# Starter Just Spins???



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

hey i just installed my SR20 into my 240sx, it used to start just fine, then today i went to start it and the starter just spinns and doesnt catch anything... i really hope my starter isnt junk :~( any help would be awsome.

thanks

~nathan


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

1989_Sil40 said:


> hey i just installed my SR20 into my 240sx, it used to start just fine, then today i went to start it and the starter just spinns and doesnt catch anything.


The starter solenoid probably went to heaven.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

rogoman said:


> The starter solenoid probably went to heaven.


 yep thats wut it is. if you question us then take a stethiscope and get some1 to crank the motor it will click if the solenoid is working and if that happens then there is no teeth on the flywheel but if it dont click then theres your problem

Don


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

mmm that is not what i was hoping to hear lol... do any of you know where i can get a replacement starter?

~nathan


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

1989_Sil40 said:


> mmm that is not what i was hoping to hear lol... do any of you know where i can get a replacement starter?
> 
> ~nathan


 autozone, advance autopart, o'reillys, carquest just to name a few


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think you can only get one from a dealer that imports JDM stuff.
http://www.courtesyparts.com/secondtier_s13.html .... brand new starter from japan...pricy as hell...


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I think you can only get one from a dealer that imports JDM stuff.
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/secondtier_s13.html .... brand new starter from japan...pricy as hell...



can i just take it to a starter shop and see if they could fix it?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I think you can only get one from a dealer that imports JDM stuff.
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/secondtier_s13.html .... brand new starter from japan...pricy as hell...


 lol my bad i 4got that quick you had SR


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> lol my bad i 4got that quick you had SR



^ thats ok man :~) im new here so i didnt expect any one to remember what i drive. but yeah if this is something that i could just take to a starter shop than that would be a lot easyer on me

~nathan


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

well i just took my starter to get it checked out....

1.) the solonoid is good! :~)

2.) the barenks (not sure on spelling) shaft might be stripped out.

3.) the clutch inside the starter is bad

my local starter shop told me that they "CAN" and will fix hey in 2 days :~)

it is only gonna cost me $100... thats much better that $618 for a new one.

~nathan


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

1989_Sil40 said:


> well i just took my starter to get it checked out....
> 
> 1.) the solonoid is good! :~)
> 
> ...


 hmm never even thought bout the teeth on the starter engaging mechinism to be broked sorry bout that man just wasnt thinking that day but good luck on getting everything fixed

Don


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Look around town to see if you have anyone that knows how to rebuild starters and altenators. Here in SC I know someone who rebuilds them for $30. Only thing is that it takes him about a day to rebuild one, and get it back to you. I'm not sure if this is same everywhere, but its just a suggestion.


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

well i should get my starter back tomorrow :~) im hoping that everything is in order. the guy that i took it to has 25 years of experience in starters and alts. so he is taking good care of it. 


~nathan


----------

